# Kingsford Still Stinks



## Greg Rempe (Jul 4, 2005)

It is a matter of opinion, Bryan...I don't mind it at all!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 5, 2005)

Bryan funny you've mentioned that about Kingsford.  I don't know what it is, but I'm thinking about switching here lately.  That is basically all I have ever used, but lately I have noticed a slight (very slight) taste of charcoal in my Q.  Don't get me wrong, it's definitely not overpowering and no one else notices it.  But I do, and I care.  After my next two 24lb bags are done I'm gonna try some Royal Oak or the Wicked Good Lump and see if the taste goes away.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 5, 2005)

Bryan,

I'm here to defend Kingsford. You state that when fired up it produces a foul, vial, putrid smell. It's not pleasant but come on. I've noticed that when I fire up a chimney of Royal Oak Lump and it first catches and the black smoke comes out of the chimney, that's not real pleasant either. Just keep your head away from the chimney and quit inhaling the black smoke. 

Both though after they're lit produce great heat and are great products. There's an awful lot of comp teams using Kingsford as well as lump. I think this argument falls right in line with the foil or no foil question.

There will always be those swear that Kingsford produces an off taste...fine, don't use it. Those that appreciate the product for it's steady heat and long burning properties, and relative inexpensive price...fine, use it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 5, 2005)

:pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 5, 2005)

I think you ought to move to better neighborhood where people drive better cars.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 5, 2005)

:pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:    :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 5, 2005)

I've overcome that smell and taste with Kingsford, I now use gasoline to start it and the charcol taste just isn't to be found!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 5, 2005)

Damn right Detroit... where the weak are killed and eaten!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 5, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Damn right Detroit... where the weak are killed and eaten!



And smoked over Kingsford!


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 6, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Are you kidding?  Human flesh makes anything better!
> 
> TL



After that statement Your avatar now appears strangely sinister TL  :ack: 

 

Hey Larry, could ya spare the boys a leg or thigh for the experiment?  :eep:  :grin:


----------

